# Advice needed



## Hopkins0603 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello all

I need some help.

Where I live is totally barren of FMA schools, but it's a style of  combat that I have always wanted to study. A member of this site kindly  suggested an instructor (who teaches Lacoste) who lives 'out in the  sticks' that had started a new school. I promptly went along and started  training there, however over time I am starting to get a bad feeling of  'should I be doing this?' And here's why;

The class is once a week and is 45 minutes long. I have asked if the  class would be made longer at any time - but was told no as it is a  village hall that really is in the middle of nowhere, and it has to be  closed at a certain time.

The class is a 60 mile round trip, so if I know I could be 10 minutes  late, there is no point in going as the class is strictly 45 minutes  long. I also have a sizeable fuel bill as a consequence of the distance  each month. 

Also due to the class length I am concerned at what standard I would be  at the classes black belt level. I am concerned that 45 minutes is too  short to take much information in and get dextrious at the drills.

However on the flipside I do like the instructor and I am keen to learn  FMA and the only other class (who does teach longer classes in Warriors  Eskrima) is a 70 mile round trip. So it appears that it's this or  nothing; which is really frustrating me.

So if you was me what would you do?

Quit?
Stick with it?
Or just look for a good instructor closer - even if it's a different style of martial arts?


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello Hopkins,

If you haven't already, speak to your instructor about the possibility of arranging private lessons. If he is open to the idea, and some of the other students are interested as well, he may give a 'group rate' that you guys can split the cost. Who knows, if your lucky, you might even be training at a location that's closer to you


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2013)

You need a local partner. More than many other arts, in the FMA you can progress quickly by practicing with a partner without as much supervision because the moves are not intended to be done as precisely as in a kata.


----------



## geezer (Feb 8, 2013)

Once a week I drive 60 miles round trip to train with one of my eskrima instructors. Sometimes I can't make it, and get discouraged, but overall, when I look back I think its really helped me over the years. But then again, we train for a couple of hours when we do get together, and I had done FMA for a long time before that ...so it's a bit different. And I also spend a lot of time beating up defenseless trees, tires, and other objects when I'm alone. Still, I'd say definitely stick with it for now. Meanwhile, as others have said, try to get another _training partner_ ...maybe another student of your instructor, or just a friend who can feed you strikes to work against. Good luck.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 8, 2013)

Find a friend.  You can split the fuel costs, and practice with each other, too.  

Beyond that -- I can't tell you.  Only you can judge whether it's worth it or not.  It's your time, and your training.  My answers would not be yours.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 9, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Find a friend.  You can split the fuel costs, and practice with each other, too.
> 
> Beyond that -- I can't tell you.  Only you can judge whether it's worth it or not.  It's your time, and your training.  My answers would not be yours.


And if you cant find a friend, sometimes other students will be interested for the same reasons you are


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 9, 2013)

Gee ,after 45 minutes I'm just starting to get warmed up and hit my stride.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 9, 2013)

Hopkins0603 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I need some help.
> 
> ...



Take a notebook and at the end of class write down everything you can remember. That will give you better retension, something to work on between classes and it will bring up questions for your encounter with your instructor.

Take your notes immediately before you start your after class chit chat or you risk forgetting some of the material. The longer you wait to write it down, the better the chance that you forget it.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc (Feb 9, 2013)

I am in something of the same position...my drive is 40 minutes each way, during the work week.  After a while it does get tough, especially in the winter.  If you really like the class stay with it as long as you can.  Try to see if anyone around you is interested in the art, maybe as has been suggested you can split the cost of the gas.  You never know.  Maybe something will change as you go along, maybe different building with better hours may open up.  The FMA are also unique in that practicing by yourself, which isn't great and can get boring, is still useful because you are using a weapon.  It doesn't take much to injure an opponent when using a stick, knife or sword, and in truth, the two man drills aren't necessarily vital to self-defense.  Swinging a weapon with focus and determination...and enthusiasm...will cover a lot of situations.  Disarms, tapping, and the rest are fun, and helpful, but aren't how most situations are going to evolve.  Weapon retention drills are important, since hitting something solid, or having someone grabbing your weapon hand could very well happen, but you can get that practice in your 45 minute class...until your situation improves.

I have a 50/50 rule that I have developed in looking at situations like this.  If the downside of any activity is equal to the upside, a  50/50 split, you should think about what you are doing because a 50/50 split isn't great enough to spend precious hours of time on since you never get those hours back.  Once the downside/upside ratio tilts 51/49 or more, it is time to move on.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to drive an hour one way for a one hour class.  Was it worth it?  It was to me at the time.  

I agree with the other advice given.  Get a study partner or a study group with the other members of the class to meet outside those hours.

Also, ask the instructor if you can tape the class to review and practice during the week.  

I'd also be willing to bet that once the class gets older and more established, they might get more access to the hall or another location.


----------

